# new crappie



## jrhopkins (Jan 17, 2008)

just finished this up for a guy planning on using it this weekend in a tournament. hope he does well with it and lets me know.

8" end to end, slow sinking


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

That is probably the best crappie swimbait in existance. It deserves better than run of the mill eagle claw hooks. I can't even put in writing how sweet I think that bait is. Nice work!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Real good looking bait there. I would have put the back hook right at the back of the bait because of the fish that just nip at a lure. I also would have added a 3rd hook to the center of the bait and maybe used 1 size larger hooks. Awesome bait for sure!


----------



## plsplns (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow!! I'm gonna try makin some lures now. What an inspiration. Let ya know. Thanks


----------

